
CES Wrap-Up Video [1979] - jasonlbaptiste
http://d.yimg.com/m/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf?id=17521276
======
dirtbox
That wasn't a dot matrix printer in the TV, it was a small demon that painted
on command.

------
dghughes
$75 for 'The Sound of Music' and then the reporter very quickly says "porno
costs more."

